

Stop using React for everything - Murkin
https://medium.com/@zackargyle/stop-using-react-for-everything-c8297ac1a644

======
detaro
before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10123352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10123352)

